# Caffeine and urination



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Do you tend to pee more if you have more coffee and / or tea than usual? If so about how much?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes. Especially if you drink a lot of water throughout day. I drink a couple cups of black coffee in the morning and then nothing but water later on. I pee every hour almost. . I haven't drank soda in years and haven't had a drop of alcohol in me since August. I used to drink unsweetened tea a lot but cut that out too a few months ago. Peeing is good. My body loves me. But make sure you don't drink too much, you will cause the kidneys to work more than they should. Everything in moderation, except sex!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> Do you tend to pee more if you have more coffee and / or tea than usual? If so about how much?


Buddy you have urination on the brain.Are you having some health worries?
Please see a doctor if you are,asking strangers on an Internet forum is no substitute for professional medical opinion.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Jeeez..

Don't get me started.
Started........ 
Going over the falls, in a wooden barrel.


A barrel with holes. Heading over the falls, to a whirlpool going round and round, when the other hand jerks the chrome handle.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Caffeine is a diuretic


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

You're right but I guess I'm just curious to see if there are any of you who have experienced similar.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Coffee is good for bowel movements. I once violated an order to not drink coffee after a certain hour for surgery. "But I was just trying to clean out my colon." I wonder what it must be like to operate on someone who is constipated. Eeeek. The nurse was somewht sympathetic acknowledging that coffee helps most people with that. 

I also read on blog in HuffPo that coffee (not caffeine per se) is good for neutralising the effects of alcohol on the liver.


----------

